

Show HN: React Canvas Example App – Rotten Tomatoes - vpanyam
http://vivekpanyam.com/samples/reactcanvas/

======
vpanyam
The source is up here:
[https://github.com/VivekPanyam/RottenTomatoesSample](https://github.com/VivekPanyam/RottenTomatoesSample)

------
vpanyam
It works best on mobile! Try adding it to your homescreen (this should remove
the browser's UI chrome).

------
waterlooalex
Very slick, works well on my phone. But I dont really get it. What does it do?

~~~
vpanyam
Thanks!

It pulls the top 50 rentals from Rotten Tomatoes and displays a poster and
information about the movie.

The point of building it was to try out React Canvas and test scroll
performance with lots of images.

I suppose it could also help you decide what movie to watch.

